
Why 'sudo Vim' Could Hurt Your Productivity - robertelder
http://blog.robertelder.org/vim-forgets-copy-buffer-on-reopen/
======
SteveDeFacto
I see no reason to ever run vim as sudo. The best option in my opinion is to
save files using ":w ! sudo tee %" This way you are not opening your system up
to potential exploits within vim plugins. It also avoids issues such as this
one.

~~~
viraptor
It makes no difference. If you got a plugin injected, you lost already - it
can create a local sudo alias which either captures your password, or hijacks
the next sudo command you run.

